# Blindfold Memo+Exec Order Notation



## byu (Apr 16, 2009)

So, as mentioned in this thread, I think it's a good idea to make a standard notation system for Memorization and Execution order, so it's easier to discuss and figure out which system is best for which sized cube, which memo methods, and which solving methods. So I have designed NBME (Notation for Blindfold Memorization and Execution), to make things easier.

The information is here:

A: Corners
B: Central Edges (3x3 Edges)
C: X Centers (4x4 Centers)
D: + Centers
E: Inner Wings (4x4 Edges, 5x5 Wings)
F: Outer Wings
G: Outer X Centers
H: Outer + Centers
I: Left Obliques
J: Right Obliques

Uppercase letters stand for memorization, lowercase for execution.
A ' symbol after a letter indicates orientation, otherwise permutation (this is only used for methods such as 3OP). So, If I were using 3OP and I do this:

Memorize Corner Orientation
Memorize Edge Orientation
Memorize Corner Permutation
Memorize Edge Permutation
Solve Edge Orientation
Solve Edge Permutation
Solve Corner Orientation
Solve Corner Permutation

We would have your order be A'B'ABb'ba'a

If you used Old Pochmann and did this:

Memorize Corners
Memorize Edges
Solve Edges
Solve Corners

This is a ABba order.
You only need A and B for 3x3, the others are for bigger sized cubes.

For 3x3, I use BAba (trying to switch to ABba, which is symmetrical).

In my opinion, symmetrical orders are faster.

So do you think this notation is good?


----------



## Ellis (Apr 16, 2009)

Does this really need a notation? I don't think that it is referred to enough to deserve its own notation. People who want to use this would seriously have to sit down and remember what each letter is, or come back to this thread just to see. Besides, you know that every other person who comes across someone else using this notation is going to have to ask "what does that mean?". Sure, all notations must start like that, but they are mostly used often enough to become standard and well known.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## byu (Apr 16, 2009)

Ellis said:


> Does this really need a notation? I don't think that it is referred to enough to deserve its own notation. People who want to use this would seriously have to sit down and remember what each letter is, or come back to this thread just to see. Besides, you know that every other person who comes across someone else using this notation is going to have to ask "what does that mean?". Sure, all notations must start like that, but they are mostly used often enough to become standard and well known.
> 
> Just my thoughts.



I agree with the fact that it's probably not referred enough to have its own notation, but it's useful in some cases, even if its not often. Most people probably will never even use this, but it's useful in certain discussion, such as the one I lined to in my original post.

And yes, I agree with the part that says: All notations must start like this. When a new person comes to the forums, they might not know what to do when they see something like y z R U R' U' R U2 z' y' R U R' U' y x L' U' L U L2 x'


----------



## TheBB (Apr 16, 2009)

Good notation is obvious. This is just random letters... better would be, say, Co for corners, E for edges, Cx for x-centers, C+ for +-centers, etc.


----------



## joey (Apr 16, 2009)

I don't like it.


----------

